# Glastonbudget Festival



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Has anyone been?

http://www.glastonbudget.net/

I just priced the actual Glasonbury festival (not that there any tickets left) and for the two of us and the van it would be as near as dam it £500. Last time I went in the late 80's I think it was about £35 a ticket!

Anyway ive been searching the net for gigs or festivals and came across the glastonbudget festival which is in May. Its all tribute bands but the tickets are just £58 plus a fiver for a caravan (presume motorhome is the same).

Sounds like it might be a laugh and a bit like Gastonbury used to be in the good old days.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*glastonbudget*

I havent been myself,but friends of mine have been a couple of times and they rave about it.Like you say a lot more affordable and they took kids as well.They are not motorhomers so i dont know about that side of it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Question is do I take Mrs D or make it a boys trip? :twisted:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why go there. the BBC will be there with 500 staff 24/7 covering all.

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Why go there. the BBC will be there with 500 staff 24/7 covering all.
> 
> tony


Thats just it, Im not going. The Glastonbudget is a different festival. Even if I did want to part with £500 for the real event you have no chance of getting a ticket anyway.

In the 80's it was a superb festival. I fear if I was to go now it would be a dissapointment as it appears much more organised and commercial.

The Glastonbudget appeals because its much much smaller and I hope will be a bit like Glastonbury used to be.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Barry

Having looked at the festival and the videos from previous years I would certainly be going if I hadnt already paid and booked somewhere else. 

My Hubby went to Galstonbury when it was free (yes he is that old :lol: :lol He certainly wouldnt go now - What with it Yurts and pods and People flying in by helicopter. 

If you go then please report back as it looks like a great time to be had for an affordable price.

Sonja


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

RedSonja said:


> Barry
> 
> Having looked at the festival and the videos from previous years I would certainly be going if I hadnt already paid and booked somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I reckon I will go. The last two I went to were the Wickerman festival in Scotland and the Viking Vaux VW fesitval in Northallerton in Yorkshire. Both of these were before we got the van and I stayed in a tent. Im past tent camping now and after the VW event I swore I would never do it again as it was so cold.

I think it would be great though to do it in the motorhome as you know your going to have a warm and comfy place to stay.

I will of course report back.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

As a member of a Tribute Band myself, I'd be interested to hear how you get on


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rocles said:


> As a member of a Tribute Band myself, I'd be interested to hear how you get on


No problem, why dont you get in touch with them? I dont think the line up is set so perhaps you can get a gig?

http://www.glastonbudget.net/getyourbandon

Cheers
Barry


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Sounds an ideal place for an MHF rally!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

solentviews said:


> Sounds an ideal place for an MHF rally!


agreed

Sue


----------

